# A 90 degree (sitting) full cast?



## MyBaba (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi moms, my daughter fell off the bed and lightly fractured her fibula and tibia (left ankle area). The doctors put her on a full cast in a 90 degree position (leg is folded as if she was sitting), which makes impossible for my 19 month-old stand up to even try to walk with the cast. She will be with that on for a whole month. From what I've been noticing, doctors put toddlers in full casts when there are beoke bones, but not with the leg in a 90 degree position. Do u know anyone else who had their toddlers in a 90 degree position full cast? Im thinking about getting a second opinion since Im afraid they didnt do the right thing and my daughter could have a permanent injury or might have to go through Physical Therapy after not being able to stand up and walk for 1 month. Please, help me and let me know your opinions on this? Im desperate. I cried the whole day today seeing how frustrated and angry she got for not being able to control any of her movements or not being able to keep her legs up cause one was cast in a sitting position. Please help me. I need to know if Im being too paranoid or if its really weird her cast in a 90 degree position. What do u think? Have u seen anything like that before? Thank you!


----------

